# Your Favorite Relationships in Fiction (Movies, Novels, etc.)



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Rory and Laureli, as well as Laureli and Luke (Gilmore Girls).
Roland Deschain and Jake Chambers (The Dark Tower)
Samuel Vimes and Lady Sybil Vimes (Discworld Novels)


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

Nimue and Merlin as well as Lancelot and Elaine of Shallotte from older King Arthur
Merlin and Morgana from the BBC Merlin
Kate and the Marshall in Lost (not much screen time and antagonistic, but interesting to me how the Marshall defined Kate)
Charlie and Claire on Lost 
Lyra and Will in His Dark Materials
Meg and Charles Wallace in A Wrinkle in time series
Ame lie and Nino
Katya and Ivan in The Brothers Karamazov
Katya and Dmitry in The Brothers Karamazov
Jay Gatsby and Daisy in The Great Gatsby
Belle and the Beast in the Disney animated version
Jessica Day and Nick and Winston and his cat, Ferguson, on New Girl
Angela and Tony on Who's the Boss?


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Fee and Allison in Orphan Black
Sarah and Helena in Orphan Black
Helena and the scorpion in Orphan Black

Damon and Alaric in Vampire Diaries

Coulson and May in Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
Fitz and Mack in Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.

Captain Kirk and Spock in Star Trek (new ones)

Princess Leia and Han Solo in Star Wars

Gomez and Morticia Addams in the Addams Family

Lilo and Stitch
Lilo and her big sister

Maggie and Glenn in the Walking Dead
Daryl and Carol in the Walking Dead (what it used to be)


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Dora said:


> Gomez and Morticia Addams in the Addams family.


Wow. Yes. Those two are a bit too much. So intense.


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

Platonic/Friendship:

Lilo and Stitch (Lilo & Stitch)
Hiccup and Toothless (How to Train Your Dragon)
Joel and Ellie (The Last of Us)
Joe and Gomamon (Digimon, season 1)

Romantic: 

Lyra and Will (His Dark Materials trilogy, Philip Pullman)
Adam and Mercy (Mercedes Thompson series, Patricia Briggs)
Anna and Charles (Alpha and Omega series, Patricia Briggs)
Hige and Blue (Wolf's Rain)
Tohru and Kyo (Fruits Basket)


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Ragnar and Floki, did I mention that?


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

William Hurt and Kathleen Turner in _Body Heat_.
Sam and Frodo in _Lord of the Rings_.
Tristan Farnon and James Herriot in the _All Creatures Great And Small_...series
Old Spock and New Spock in J.J. Abrams' reboot of _Star Trek_.
Rex Harrison's Professor Higgins and Audrey Hepburn's Eliza Doolittle in _My Fair Lady.
_Steve Carrell and Anne Hathaway in _Get Smart._


----------



## Lapin (Dec 18, 2016)

Don Camillo and Peppone. In my opinion, nothing's more amazing than platonic love-hate relationships.
And they're both equally terrible.


----------



## Lio256 (Dec 22, 2016)

Batman and Joker.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Rhett and Scarlett
Maria and Captain Von trapp Sound of Music
Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn
Kathy and Don Singing in the Rain 
Raymond and Charlie - Rain Man 
Lestat and Louis - interview with the vampire 
Shawn and Cory -boy meets world 
Chris and Lorelei - Gilmore Girls 
Jess and Rory - Gilmore Girls 
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid 
Sophie and Julian - love me if you dare 
Kat and Patrick- ten things I hate about you 
Holly Golightly and Paul breakfast at Tiffany



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

Oh there are quite a few, but to mention a bunch of them that people might know:
Damon Salvatore & Elena Gilbert (The Vampire Diaries)
Oliver Queen & Felicity Smoak (Arrow)
Snow White & Prince Charming (Once upon a time)
Captain Hook & Emma Swan (Once upon a time)
Tom Keen & Elizabeth Keen (The Blacklist)
Bellamy Blake & Clarke Griffin (The 100)
Klaus Mikaelson & Camille O'Connell (The Originals)
Walter O'Brien & Paige Dineen (Scorpion)
Jackson Avery & April Kepner (Grey's Anatomy)
Derek Shepherd & Meredith Grey (Grey's Anatomy)
Grant Ward & Daisy Johnson (Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D)
And lots more, but I guess not all would be known by the people here since some shows/movies aren't that popular.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

Kitty & Levin (Anna Karenina)

Ichabod Crane & Katrina (Sleepy Hollow)

Non-romantic:
Wolverine & Rogue (X-Men)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

Hannibal Lecter and clarice starling


----------



## pwlife (Jan 4, 2017)

Peter and Gwen in The Amazing Spiderman 2. The chemistry was just unbelievable.


----------



## a crack in the sky (Dec 9, 2016)

Jamie Fraser and Claire Beauchamp Randall in the _Outlander_ series.

Anne Shirley and Gilbert Blythe in the Anne books. 

Sophie and Howl in _Howl's Moving Castle_.


----------

